# Temporarily power OEM deck with.....?



## listen_to_STAX (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,

I recently successfully installed a Clarion CX609 into '06 X-Trail using a Metra harness 70-7550 ('95 an up). Ignoring the illumination wires, powering the antenna (even though) then antenna is stationary. Deck works perfectly.

Anyways, I left some CD's in the OEM 6 disc changer and wondered if I connected some battery or a wall wort power supply to the deck thru some of the pins on the back, if I could power the deck long enough to get the discs out?

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Anyone know the pin(s) where I could attempt to send the OEM unit 12V's ?


----------

